# Horn buds on Holstein bull calves



## sassafras manor (Dec 5, 2009)

To me it feels as if my Holstein bull calves (technically now steers) are developing horn buds. Will they be polled or will we need to disbud them? I did not know if Holsteins were naturally polled or if they are dehorned as calves.
Thanks


----------



## DaleK (Sep 23, 2004)

They should be dehorned. There are some polled Holsteins, but not a lot.


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

Dale is right. They need to be disbudded. I disbud @ 6-8 weeks of age. The odds of having a polled Holstein is silm to none...


----------



## sassafras manor (Dec 5, 2009)

The last time i disbudded a calf was in high school ag class years ago. About how much does an iron cost and do most farm stores carry them? What are your reccomendations for the process and treatment following afterwards?
Thanks


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

Ask the person you bought the calf from to do it...Or other farmer types in your area, gas money and time.


----------



## sammyd (Mar 11, 2007)

Farm and Fleet has an electric one (Rhinehart) for 89.99.

The dehorner will come with instructions.

That's all we do. No special before or after steps.
Make sure you either have the animal secured with a halter tied to a post or something, or have another person to hold it for ya.

You could use the old hand operated scooper thing and some blood stop powder. But this time of year it isn't a good idea...flies.

Or as topside says...hire it out. May not be a bad idea the first time if you get a talkative farmer to help out and you pick up some tips......


----------



## Jennifer L. (May 10, 2002)

http://www.americanlivestock.com/p-318-dehorner-barnes-type.aspx

You can also use this kind, but you have to be careful especially when the dehorners are new and very sharp, and the calf is young, to not to cut too deeply. Also, during fly season you have to make sure the flies don't get in to the cuts. I like these better for older calves that have quite prominent horns (say, an inch long), and they work great for that. It's really quick and I think less painful for the calf when done at the right age.

Jennifer


----------



## bigmudder77 (Jun 9, 2008)

they make this paste that you can put on them but i wouldnt get that i heard it burns too deep and if you get it on there ears or any other part it burns in to that also we seen a calf go through the auction barn with all kinds of holes in his ears looked like swiss cheese and his horns looked all melted and i said look at his ear to my g/f and the guy behind me said thats what you get when you put paste horn burner off and dont know what your doing (then we later got to talking with him and he did it once on a calf and ended up throwing that stuff in the fire said it was more of a pain than its worth and the calf he did it on his horns were all messed up said it look like some one tried to vice grip and turn them off it was pretty bad) 

so i wouldnt get that but they do make stuff like that 

as far as burning off the horns our vet only charges $5 a cow to burn them off so we just call them and have them do it we use to have them band them as well but picked up a bander at an auction and a whole box of other crap for $1 so now we just band our own but still call them to burn the horns off


----------

